# R32GTR seized in USA, forced to export, any help!???



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all you UK guys, you have any advice for me??

I just had homeland security come to my house (after owning the car for about a week, (agents said it was just bad timing on my part nothing triggered it i just owned the car at the time)) in Houston, TX and tell me that my gtr was illegally imported and needs to be seized. They said that they are cracking down on all "illegal" skylines in the country and it was part of some big skyline investigation or some crap. I have the seizure warrant if anyone wants proof.

By "illegal" they mean r32's and 34s without DOT bond releases. There is NO WAY for me to get it back as a race car, show car, offroad, etc. The car is not technically significant, prepped for track, etc to qualify for those sections, so i am being forced to export it. Lets not get into the debate about legal versus not legal in this thread. I was just another one of those guys who thought that titled, registered meant legal, but now i know after talking with many head honchos at DOT.

Ship it to canada i thought, but my lawyer says i cant export to NAFTA countries (USA, mexico, canada), which sucks. My plan is to re-import the car when it is 25 years old to the US (100% legal). It is a '90 now and probably built in '89. It is immaculate so i would like to store it somewhere until it is 25 years old.

Now i need some advice/contacts for someone who can maybe "babysit" the car or tell me somewhere i can store it for relatively cheap. I know i could send the car to the UK, just dont know anyone there or what is involved with importing a car into the country.

So any other countries that are logistically easy to get to (virgin islands, bahamas, central america, UK/england, etc). Anyone know skyline importation laws in any non-NAFTA countries???

Here are a few pics of the car the day i had to turn it into customs.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a thought, but could you not store it in a bonded warehouse / container yard, where it would technically be outside the U.S. ?

Good job you're not here in the UK as you won't be able to afford the petrol, sorry, Gas to run it in 7 years time .....


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

never thought of that. I will have to talk about it with my lawyer because customs might want to verify that it is loaded on a ship.


----------



## Toady1 (Dec 2, 2007)

that is SO harsh! looks a nice mint car too! surely this cant be down the emmisions law crap? as there are SO many old yank tanks that would be worse out there! I hope they weren't rude or abrupt with you and treated the car and yourself with due respect?


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

as a fellow US owner this has me a bit worried...

I would contact RB Motoring in California and as for Sean Morris hes the guy to talk to when it comes to import/export. Welcome to RBMotoring. Your home for JDM wheels, Nissan Skylines, JDM Parts and more!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

This is really harsh. I feel badly for you.

However, the car is a standard-ish looking Skyline and as much as you love it, you're probably better off financially if you sell it overseas. 

Otherwise you're faced with years of storage costs, plus servicing to make sure it's in good condition and at the end of it all, you'll have a standard GTR which won't be worth much money anyway


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

xaero1 said:


> This is really harsh. I feel badly for you.
> 
> However, the car is a standard-ish looking Skyline and as much as you love it, you're probably better off financially if you sell it overseas.
> 
> Otherwise you're faced with years of storage costs, plus servicing to make sure it's in good condition and at the end of it all, you'll have a standard GTR which won't be worth much money anyway


Likewise, but I dont know how sorry I feel for you. Did you do research on this car before making the purchase? Did you know that to be legal there are several documents to include a new VIN plate that must come/be attached to/with the car and then still decide to buy it?

I would hazard a guess that you dont have the original Japanese Deregistration document, which menas it cant go back to Japan. My guess is that you will have trouble getting much out of it as folks will be very weary of the legalities of the car. ie, how can you prove that YOU own the car? 

It sounds like the Feds are treating you fairly, and that is good news. I to would look to move it as cheaply as possible. Get in touch with Sean...maybe he can help.

Good luck!


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

A very good friend of mine imports american cars to uk, puts 'em thru SVA to get them legally on the road over here etc. Last thing he shipped was a Chevy Day Van and the shipping cost he got to £800 - $1600 dollars. Import duty into uk im not sure on but can find out its usually 15%ish but with a car thats quite a few years old its much less. 

So if you can stomach that cost and want to trust my mate. He has plenty of american car import invoices and cars as proof. maybe we could come to an arrangment on storage?! PM me if you want


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Likewise, but I dont know how sorry I feel for you. Did you do research on this car before making the purchase? Did you know that to be legal there are several documents to include a new VIN plate that must come/be attached to/with the car and then still decide to buy it?
> 
> I would hazard a guess that you dont have the original Japanese Deregistration document, which menas it cant go back to Japan. My guess is that you will have trouble getting much out of it as folks will be very weary of the legalities of the car. ie, how can you prove that YOU own the car?
> 
> ...


Well, i didnt do hours of research on what defines a "legal" skyline prior to buying it. Ive had rb motors in alot of my cars and always wanted a skyline, so i figured one that was registered with the state would be legal seeing as the state SHOULD evaluate the car before it says you can drive it on the road.
Yea, i dont want to sell it because i probably wont get crap for it, thats why i just need to figure a way to store it someplace. i do have export paperwork from japan, but no japanese title, etc. 
I will get in contact with Sean.
Thanks.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> A very good friend of mine imports american cars to uk, puts 'em thru SVA to get them legally on the road over here etc. Last thing he shipped was a Chevy Day Van and the shipping cost he got to £800 - $1600 dollars. Import duty into uk im not sure on but can find out its usually 15%ish but with a car thats quite a few years old its much less.
> 
> So if you can stomach that cost and want to trust my mate. He has plenty of american car import invoices and cars as proof. maybe we could come to an arrangment on storage?! PM me if you want


your PM inbox is full. If i keep it there it gives me an excuse to travel!


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

hi. sorry bout that.. have cleaned up the inbox.. feel free to PM me if you are wanting to go down the UK route.


Cheers,

Chaz


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you have any family in Canada,maybe if you do or have someone with an address in Canada register it here,then go from there,store it or drive it.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

plumwerks said:


> Do you have any family in Canada,maybe if you do or have someone with an address in Canada register it here,then go from there,store it or drive it.


I know some people in canada who i trust enough. Although, i am not allowed to export it to canada (since it is a part of NAFTA). Maybe from the UK i can go to canada, just dont know the details of how long it has to be in UK, etc.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to read this...Seems a bit odd and very ironic that you cant own an imported skyline but you can all carry a Gun...


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

NBM33 said:


> Sorry to read this...Seems a bit odd and very ironic that you cant own an imported skyline but you can all carry a Gun...


EXACTLY...its nuts.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I am truley gutted for you man!!! I'm originally form the Austin TX area (Round Rock to be exact) and I'm over here in the U.K. with the USAF! Small world! Anyways, If you need a safe enviroment to keep your car, I have room! As said above, it will need to be registered in the U.K. and all of the other expences paid. I currently have a R32 GT-R running some high figures, so looking after your baby will not be foriegn. Also, having the car not just sit for all of those years would help too! Let me know bro!


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I am truley gutted for you man!!! I'm originally form the Austin TX area (Round Rock to be exact) and I'm over here in the U.K. with the USAF! Small world! Anyways, If you need a safe enviroment to keep your car, I have room! As said above, it will need to be registered in the U.K. and all of the other expences paid. I currently have a R32 GT-R running some high figures, so looking after your baby will not be foriegn. Also, having the car not just sit for all of those years would help too! Let me know bro!


oh nice! ill PM you.


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow this is a sad story can't own a skyline can't drink till you're 21 but are allowed a gun it's like they want people to catch the bullet train over there:runaway: hope you get a "legal" one over there soon mate


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

could you maybe ship it to Grand Cayman as cars sell for top dollar there and its only 200 miles from florida -my sister lives there lol(resident)
sad though really
America truly is a fekked up place


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

hello mate,
i can keep the car with me. export to mozambique. you have to pay only 3000usd or less for the number plate and about 30usd every year for the road certificate. you can come to my country and check where i live,etc
you are welcome.
my country doesnt have problems with imported cars.
my email> [email protected]


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Scrap it but you will need too know how far to go before it is no longer considered a vehicle. (Hope it does not need to go as far as a half cut), then get the parts back and put them in the loft .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, that pretty much throws my plans for bringing my car home to Michigan out the window!


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

if you don't mind me asking, how exactly did you obtain this car, did you buy it from someone who imported it, or did you have it imported?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

irshad said:


> hello mate,
> i can keep the car with me. export to mozambique. you have to pay only 3000usd or less for the number plate and about 30usd every year for the road certificate. you can come to my country and check where i live,etc
> you are welcome.
> my country doesnt have problems with imported cars.
> my email> [email protected]


OMG, dont even want to know how much it would cost to ship it there!


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

budget_crx said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how exactly did you obtain this car, did you buy it from someone who imported it, or did you have it imported?


I did NOT import it, i bought it from a guy who bought it from the guy who imported it. So i was the 3rd owner in the country. It was titled and insured in georgia for a few years until i bought it and then it was taken. It was probably brought in as parts then re-assembled, or whoever imported it was friends with customs, hell i dont know. All i know is i ended up with it thinking it was a legit car.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, that pretty much throws my plans for bringing my car home to Michigan out the window!


You might be able to bring it in through Kaizo if they are willing and everything would still be considered legit with their process....


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, that pretty much throws my plans for bringing my car home to Michigan out the window!


Yea, customs is getting strict with r32's and r34s apparently. unless it is cut in half, a dedicated (and obviously) a race car, or brought in as research, etc it is going to be tough.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

paul cawson said:


> Scrap it but you will need too know how far to go before it is no longer considered a vehicle. (Hope it does not need to go as far as a half cut), then get the parts back and put them in the loft .


Well, i cant even get to the car. The only way i can prevent it from being crushed is to export it. And even then i can barely have prepping time. These people dont bargain when it comes to "contraband". They got it and they wont give it up unless you are going to get it out of the country.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That really sucks. I have heard that some states are stricter than others. But there's nothing worse than a bureaucrat who thinks he now knows the letter of the law, and has license to bully, even when the law is PLAINLY WRONG. (To put it mildly and politely.)

Get a lawyer, and get him to tell them that you are going through the process of exporting it. Maybe that will buy you some time to come up with a firm plan. Good luck!


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

you know what you could do........take it to your nearest car museum and let them have it on long term loan....(7 years) as a historical Group A race car....get some one to make up some HKS graphics to cover the car in , some white 18 inch racing rims with slicks, take all the rego plates and what not off it.


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

the other idea i had to get around it is to go park the car in your uncles shed for seven years and build it up to a monster...while thats going on go to the wreckers and buy a qauter cut off a wrecked skyline and paint it the same color as your gtr....once that is done leave it on the lawn...
when HLS come around door knocking again you can tell them that you stripped the car for parts and what they see on your lawn is what is left of it.....

dont forget to hand the plates back in as they wont be of any use anyway... that should be enough to convince them you disposed of the vehical.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thing is though, the car has been impounded and is held by the government. It's export or be destroyed. This is the USA, after all.

I'm quite grateful to at least hear that he has the option of "export" - it wouldn't surprise me in the least that if in the "Land of the Free", those Homeland Security bastards showed up and promptly crushed the car.

WTF is HLS doing chasing after Skylines anyways? They're supposed to be protecting us against terrorism. Proof positive that the "Patriot Act" was merely to augment and multiply police powers so they can run rampant all over our country. Makes me sick, especially as a Libertarian. I hope to see my party (the Libertarians) gain some more seats in my lifetime - a random mayor here and governorship of some empty state like Montana doesn't do much to make America the truly free country it was envisioned to be by our founding fathers.

Who was this person hurting by owning a car? How was society made worse by this GT-R on American soil? And just how much taxpayer money went towards this effort of searching, tracking, and impounding??


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Export destinations*

Howdy,

Don't forget Australia or New Zealand as export destinations - you could send it there without any intention of registering it for road use and just storing it.

There are a lot of R32 GTRs coming into NZ for "parts" so the entry process is easy. Just need to find a friendly place to store it.

You could send it to RIPS in Rotorua in NZ and get it slowly but surely turned into a monster!

The exchange rate with the NZ$ is also a consideration as you get more $ for your $US1.

Feel free to PM me if you are serious.

I have a pretty mint R32 GTR so can understand your desire to preserve your car.

Still a major disappointment to have a car that is registered seized - seems a bit over the top!

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Can you send me a copy of the seizure warrant, I'm curious to have a look. I know quite a few non NHTSA Skylines. 

I have a house being built in Aruba and you're more than welcome to ship the car there. I've seen a bunch or GTIRs, starlets and Skylines there 

John


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

beaumackenzie said:


> the other idea i had to get around it is to go park the car in your uncles shed for seven years and build it up to a monster...while thats going on go to the wreckers and buy a qauter cut off a wrecked skyline and paint it the same color as your gtr....once that is done leave it on the lawn...
> when HLS come around door knocking again you can tell them that you stripped the car for parts and what they see on your lawn is what is left of it.....
> 
> dont forget to hand the plates back in as they wont be of any use anyway... that should be enough to convince them you disposed of the vehical.


as good as that plan is, i cant even get the car back. If they do let me have it, i will be forced to export it under customs watchful eye.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> thing is though, the car has been impounded and is held by the government. It's export or be destroyed. This is the USA, after all.
> 
> I'm quite grateful to at least hear that he has the option of "export" - it wouldn't surprise me in the least that if in the "Land of the Free", those Homeland Security bastards showed up and promptly crushed the car.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is over the top ridiculous. I think they are wasting A LOT of money on this. I think it is just a power trip for these guys or they are just mindlessly taking orders. Or the agents could just be people that are jealous of US skyline owners. Or we could all just blame The fast and the furious flick for causing all these problems.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

post a copy of the warrant please


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

thomask(austin) said:


> Or we could all just blame The fast and the furious flick for causing all these problems.


It did make all of the cars in the US shoot up in value. I remember hearing stories Pre- Fake and the Flacid of buying MK4 Supras for 12-14k, now a non turbo fetches upwards in the 20s. Too bad you cant get the car back, I know how to do a bond release here in Colorado wich isnt far from you, its what i had to do for my R32.

But im feeling like maybey it would be best to just have her exported back to Japan and then find yourself another one. Yoshitaka Ikeda "Yoshi" from J's Garage could probably make sure it gets to Japan or even Kouju Takeda from Takeda Enterprises could make sure it gets exported. Both of those guys have helped me alot on my project. If you dont mind me asking how much did you spend on it and will you see any of that back?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> It did make all of the cars in the US shoot up in value. I remember hearing stories Pre- Fake and the Flacid of buying MK4 Supras for 12-14k, now a non turbo fetches upwards in the 20s. Too bad you cant get the car back, I know how to do a bond release here in Colorado wich isnt far from you, its what i had to do for my R32.
> 
> But im feeling like maybey it would be best to just have her exported back to Japan and then find yourself another one. Yoshitaka Ikeda "Yoshi" from J's Garage could probably make sure it gets to Japan or even Kouju Takeda from Takeda Enterprises could make sure it gets exported. Both of those guys have helped me alot on my project. If you dont mind me asking how much did you spend on it and will you see any of that back?


Well shipping it anywhere to sell it, i am going to loose my a$$ on. That is why, since i already paid $25k for the car, am just going to find a good home for it in the UK, carribean, NZ, etc for a few years then just import her back in under the 25 year rule. Its going to be probably 3 months until i can even get it back from customs. If, in the end, i spend in upwards of $35k for the car after storage, blah blah blah. I think its better than selling it for nothing in japan plus paying to ship it there.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

When you get it back come take a weekend up here in Greeley and well see if we cant get a bond release on it. Most officials here are... ignorant for lack of a better word. 

1. Inspection from CSP under "kit car"

2. Application, Pictures, Inspection sighned by sargent and recipts sent to Colorado Department of Revenue for clearing. 

3. Vin stamped to car by CSP. (note: any modification to it and it will be crushed!)

4. All documents in order, Notarised Appraisal from a registered dealership, insurance company bond writen for 2x the appraised value.

5. DMV wait in line, talk to lady, get plates, put them on, blast home :chuckle: 

It took me a good month to do it all. But from the date the VIN is attached to the car there is a 45 day limit before you have to start over.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

There are some users on here who are in Asia, and UAE also. Perhaps one of them might be willing to help store it. I'm sure you'd find cheaper yet good storage facilities there maybe? might be worht looking into. 

I would assume that in Japan there are a lot of storage places around. Shipping costs may be cheaper. 

What about car clubs and car museums closer to you, like Brazil maybe? Or even car clubs or museums in UK, Japan or elsewhere. They would probalby keep the car clean at their own expense if it's on display. 

If possible and if practical, I would also suggest you take out some really expensive critical part in the engine if possible so that you konw they can only push the car around.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> When you get it back come take a weekend up here in Greeley and well see if we cant get a bond release on it. Most officials here are... ignorant for lack of a better word.
> 
> 1. Inspection from CSP under "kit car"
> 
> ...


unfortunately i wont even be able to get it back. I will be escorted to the car, meet the export agent and be escorted to the port where it will be verified that it is leaving the country by customs. No chance i will be getting it into my sole posession, which sucks. Only option for me is to export it for a while and import it back when 25 years is up...thats it.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> When you get it back come take a weekend up here in Greeley and well see if we cant get a bond release on it. Most officials here are... ignorant for lack of a better word.
> 
> 1. Inspection from CSP under "kit car"
> 
> ...


What you're telling him to do is what the car seized in the first place. Though it may not have been by him who originally titled it, it registered and titled the same way. Maybe HLS is looking for cars registered with the vins starting with BNR? Maybe hence the reason they are not seizing R33's since they are on the list to be imported and the vin starts BCNR?

John


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

First thing that comes to me, is thats is really odd. You must have really pissed someone off. 

Coming to your house to seize the car is pretty harsh. I would say you actually might have a case to get the car grandfathered in . You bought the car in good faith, etc , etc.

DOT/NHTSA allowed for grandfathered in Motorex, and other cars imported. 

Whoever you pissed off, was the wrong person to piss off. 


Exporting it and storing it for years is not the thing to do. Unless you are really attached to what to me looks like one of thosands of KH2 R32 GT-R's made. Your storage charges will be higher than the car is worth. Best thing is to sell it/ export it to somewhere. 

I would really like to know the details of your situation, as from what I see, things are very odd.


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

NBM33 said:


> Sorry to read this...Seems a bit odd and very ironic that you cant own an imported skyline but you can all carry a Gun...


Why is that odd? R32 GT-R's were not ever legalized for sale in the US, Colt 45's were.:sadwavey:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Thrust said:


> That really sucks. I have heard that some states are stricter than others. But there's nothing worse than a bureaucrat who thinks he now knows the letter of the law, and has license to bully, even when the law is PLAINLY WRONG. (To put it mildly and politely.)
> 
> Get a lawyer, and get him to tell them that you are going through the process of exporting it. Maybe that will buy you some time to come up with a firm plan. Good luck!


The law is very clear, the car is not legal to be in the US unless it has been federalized, all necessary safety requirements made, has all documents and has a new VIN plate affixed to the car. The fact that some States are more strict than others is just the way it is, just like in some states the police will cite you for going 5 MPH over the speed limit and others will let you go 15 over. It doesnt sound like there is ANY bullying going on here...please exlpain that comment.

The lawyer may help with the process, but the fact is this guy owns an illegal automobile and has to either let it be crushed or export it...unfortunately Japan is NOT an option without the original dereg doc!


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

tyndago said:


> First thing that comes to me, is thats is really odd. You must have really pissed someone off.
> 
> Coming to your house to seize the car is pretty harsh. I would say you actually might have a case to get the car grandfathered in . You bought the car in good faith, etc , etc.
> 
> ...


I do know that someone in california imported it originally. Whether he got caught and had to tell the cops of every car he has ever sold and one of them was mine, hell i dont know. I didnt do anything for them to come after the car, but they stressed that this car was in no way legal to be IN the country. Trust me, i tried every avenue. I think that the car might have been brought in as a diplomats car for temp use and then never sent back, came in as parts and they found out.
Hell, maybe some punk jealous kid ratted the guy out to the cops. i dont know. All i know is that if the circle of agents ever saw a r32 or r34, they would pursuit seizing it, they said it was "contrary to law" to own one. There is no bargaining with HLS or customs, they dont mess around and dont have the right to tell you anything.
customs doesnt care that i didnt know it was illegal, they just want the car and if i tell them to waiver it i have to go to court, no lawyer i talked to even wants to fight for me keeping it, it just isnt worth it. I might as well export it, save some money from fruitless court battles, and make a friend in another country where i can visit the car once in a while and import it back in after 25 yrs is up.
Yes, i do agree that there are thousands of these cars and i am not opposed to selling it in whatever country i export it to. However, most countries i couldnt get crap for it so why sell it? That is why i am posting this to see if someone can cut me a deal to store it or just be nice and help me out.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I feel for you bud, but unless the seller misrepresented it to you then I dont think you have much of a leg to stand on. Have you talked to the guy that you bought it from, what does he say?

Good luck!


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> I feel for you bud, but unless the seller misrepresented it to you then I dont think you have much of a leg to stand on. Have you talked to the guy that you bought it from, what does he say?
> 
> Good luck!


Oh yea ive talked to him. He got the money i gave him seized for the car seized as well. So they double dipped, got the car and the money. I think they were tracking whomever imported them in the first place and had to seize every trace of evidence along the chain.
I really dont think the guy i bought it from was trying to rip me off because he knew if i bought it from him, it would incriminate him as well. I just think it was bad luck on my part to buy it a week before HLS decided to seize it. 
Now i can do the best i can in terms of making the best out of the situation by either selling it in the carribean or storing it there and re-import it. Yea, it will cost me a lot of money, but hell its better than not doing anything and letting the car get destroyed for no reason other than ignorance.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I've been told your importer probably imported it whole and the feds were looking for it. You can try exporting it, deleting the drivetrain, glass and electronics, returning the rolling shell, then buying or shipping the components to rebuild the car. But I don't know how much trouble you want to go through. You could also buy one that's already here.

It's funny that people mention guns. It's true- we are for whatever reason entitled to own weapons. There are however certain types of illegal/restricted guns. We can own a 1911 but we cannot without many many permits and regulations own.. say a rocket launcher or an Automatic P90. You don't NEED an Automatic P90 unless you are the military. You don't NEED a GT-R unless you are a race team. the trouble these cars cause is a labor of love for enthusiasts. We deal with it.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

The J said:


> From what I've been told your importer probably imported it whole and the feds were looking for it. You can try exporting it, deleting the drivetrain, glass and electronics, returning the rolling shell, then buying or shipping the components to rebuild the car. But I don't know how much trouble you want to go through. You could also buy one that's already here.


well i did buy this one that was already here and titled, etc. But at the time i wasnt familiar with the "federalization" of them in terms of DOT release, EPA, etc. 
I think doing all that will be too much work and the chances of it being seized again is high. Since i am paying a lot to ship it out somewhere, i might as well do it legit and wait the time and import it in about 5 years when it is legal to do so, dont want to spend all this money and have it seized again.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Homeland Security???? I know Skylines are fast but did they think you were going to fly it into a skyscaper? Perhaps it's the name?

Haven't these feckers got anything better to do?

By the way, I can vouch for Chaz_R33_GTR and his offer of storage - he's a genuine guy.


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I just heard that 7 more cars were seized on the East Coast.

Whats the link ?

Same importer ?

Though Canada ?

Though Florida ? 

Same guy registered them ?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

tyndago said:


> I just heard that 7 more cars were seized on the East Coast.
> 
> Whats the link ?
> 
> ...


damn, they are moving fast. i picked the wrong time to buy one or the wrong one rather.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

So..

1) Where was your car imported from ? Canada , DR , Japan ?

2) Who imported it ?

3) Who registered it ?

4) What state of first registration ?


I think something/ someone is going down pretty hard right now.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

tyndago said:


> So..
> 
> 1) Where was your car imported from ? Canada , DR , Japan ?
> 
> ...


1) I think it came from japan according to the export certificate.
2) Dont know who imported it, i think the guys name was Andre or Franz or something.
3) Somone in florida registered it originally in the US for the guy i bought it from in Georgia. So the title went from florida to georgia.
4) Florida. i have a copy of the first title given to the car.

Well, the agents did say i am not the only one. They said they are seizing a lot of them.

Where did you hear this from?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

thomask(austin) said:


> damn, they are moving fast. i picked the wrong time to buy one or the wrong one rather.


can you post the seizure warrant.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

thomask(austin) said:


> 2) Dont know who imported it, i think the guys name was Andre or Franz or something.
> 3) Somone in florida registered it originally in the US for the guy i bought it from in Georgia. So the title went from florida to georgia.
> 4) Florida. i have a copy of the first title given to the car.
> 
> ...


Franz is Andre. Same guy that had the R34's seized earlier. 

Florida registration is probably Celm. ..... he registered a lot, a lot of cars...


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

EliteGTR said:


> can you post the seizure warrant.


There you go. Doesnt say why it was seized, but they did tell me it violated 18USC545, a smuggling law.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Franz is Andre. Same guy that had the R34's seized earlier.
> 
> Florida registration is probably Celm. ..... he registered a lot, a lot of cars...


oh yea, well i dont know anything about those guys. I dont know how he got the cars here and i dont know how celm registered them. All i know is that the agents werent happy when they were talking to me, like i was a criminal. Before it was seized i really thought that registration meant legal, naive i guess.

Hopefully not all non-motorex r32s and r34s get seized around the country.


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

tyndago said:


> I just heard that 7 more cars were seized on the East Coast.


keep us updated if you find out anymore about the other seven cars being seized, the more we know about whats happening the easier it can be prevented for next time.

So is this for Skylines only? what about the other RHD cars being brought in, Silvias, Pulsars etc..?


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

who is celm? i had my car registered in florida by a guy that does alot of skylines. 

you think this applies to kaizo?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

celm is the guy that does a lot of the registering in Florida. kaizo is a legal kit car.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well shit, whoever bought the yellow R32 in Michigan with the Trust 517z turbos better start running...I know how that car got registered, and Florida was part of the equation.

I damned near moved back home to Michigan and would have bought that car to keep me in a GT-R. I'd be crying a river now if I had.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> well shit, whoever bought the yellow R32 in Michigan with the Trust 517z turbos better start running...I know how that car got registered, and Florida was part of the equation.
> 
> I damned near moved back home to Michigan and would have bought that car to keep me in a GT-R. I'd be crying a river now if I had.


yea, i never thought i would have a problem with mine when i bought it. It was the happiest day of my life. It may not be today, may not be tomorrow, but i know the guy i bought the car from had to give HLS all the info on who registered it in florida, who imported it originally, etc. So it is probably just a matter of time, but who really knows. All i know is mine might be one of the first of many.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

drama...


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

tyndago said:


> I just heard that 7 more cars were seized on the East Coast.


And i thought the agents were just pulling my chain trying to make me feel better


----------



## Terrh (Jun 14, 2008)

in 5 years the car will be worth less money. You'll be able to recover more than that by selling it, I'm sure.

How much time do you have to sell the car?

I'd advertise it here on the international market, you're going to lose money which sucks, but you're going to lose more storing it for 5 years and dealing with all the issues it has from storing it on the other side of the planet.

There is another option as well.

This may be a little far-fetched but is probably your best/easiest bet if you are INTENT on keeping the car.

France owns 2 islands south of Newfoundland in Canada.

Saint Pierre and Miquelon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have the car exported there, to a storage bin you rent.
After customs goes away, have someone in Canada import the car, disassemble it, (aka the kaizo route, you strip it right to the shell) and then you can re-import it into the USA with a new vin as a new car. Get it home, and build the car back up.

HUGE pain in the ass, but easier than waiting 5 years.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

that's a really watered down version of kaizo...i have a 17 digit vin.

go figure how they do that...

Kaizo Industries - Home of the Kaizo Unibody


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I feel bad for you bro. I know I'd be shitting bricks if this happened to me, especially since I've owned mine for over 4 years now. Thats why I'm trying to stay stationed overseas for at least another 7 years. I've got 3 1/2 left here in England then I have to go somewhere else for another 4. My GTR is a 1990 so the year 2015 is the majic number for me.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

lets just hope there is fuel for these things in 2015!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

JP_Tuner said:


> I feel bad for you bro. I know I'd be shitting bricks if this happened to me, especially since I've owned mine for over 4 years now. Thats why I'm trying to stay stationed overseas for at least another 7 years. I've got 3 1/2 left here in England then I have to go somewhere else for another 4. My GTR is a 1990 so the year 2015 is the majic number for me.


Come over to Germany on an extended long...easy as pie to get it in here, plus it gets you to the 2015 mark!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

budget_crx said:


> keep us updated if you find out anymore about the other seven cars being seized, the more we know about whats happening the easier it can be prevented for next time.
> 
> So is this for Skylines only? what about the other RHD cars being brought in, Silvias, Pulsars etc..?


My guess is that this is all centerd around Hiro and the information that is coming from the Motorex debacle. The fact that there are places on the internet that claim they can get you a legal car doesnt make it hard to figure out either...

Seems like they pinched the guy who imported these cars and he spilled his guts...my guess would be that ALL the cars (not just Skylines) that this guy imported will eventually be tracked down. Once word gets out i would guess you will see alot of these illegal cars on the block on Ebay. I know if I had one and the feds hadnt knocked on my door yet I would be selling that thing to a Canadian Post haste!!!


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

buy a front clip and attach your VIN plate to it....then say sorry ... i broke it for parts...

that would work in a perfect world....


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Terrh said:


> in 5 years the car will be worth less money. You'll be able to recover more than that by selling it, I'm sure.
> 
> How much time do you have to sell the car?
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice, but really dont mind waiting 5 years, it gives me an excuse to travel once in a while and i think i can export it to the caribbean somewhere, which is very close to houston where i live.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> My guess is that this is all centerd around Hiro and the information that is coming from the Motorex debacle. The fact that there are places on the internet that claim they can get you a legal car doesnt make it hard to figure out either...
> 
> Seems like they pinched the guy who imported these cars and he spilled his guts...my guess would be that ALL the cars (not just Skylines) that this guy imported will eventually be tracked down. Once word gets out i would guess you will see alot of these illegal cars on the block on Ebay. I know if I had one and the feds hadnt knocked on my door yet I would be selling that thing to a Canadian Post haste!!!


Even if you sell it, HLS/customs whatever will still take the money the person paid for the car. That is what happened to me, they took the money i paid the guy and the car. crazy.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

This really sucks for everyone. I know the guy in Florida titled a lot of guys who came back from the military after the M'rx drama. It'll really scuk big kahunas if their cars got seized after serving their country.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we have sent a few GTRs to USA, let hope they dont come back to Tokyo lol

USA is a mad place......


----------



## celm (Dec 19, 2006)

tyndago said:


> Franz is Andre. Same guy that had the R34's seized earlier.
> 
> Florida registration is probably Celm. ..... he registered a lot, a lot of cars...



i didnt do this car


----------



## NJShorerr (Dec 11, 2007)

You know who originally titled the car in Florida so that should add atleast one piece to the puzzle.

I wouldn't suggest posting names on the boards, but why not PM tyndago or jas3113 with the name. Together they know a lot of the owners in the US Skyline community. Maybe a little warning to the owners would/could be a good thing?

Just a suggestion......

I sold my state legal car months ago.....but if I still had it I would def want to know if I was gonna get a knock at my door with a warrant staring back at me through the peep hole!


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Apperantly your not the only one... :nervous: 

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Update to Seized Skylines: Seven More Seized on the East Coast

Looks like the Florida Mad Plater did it to a few cars. Theres another thred on that page about an R34 and S15 getting siezed at the docks. Wors picture ever of a R34 being DRAGGED nose first by a car dolly.


----------



## celm (Dec 19, 2006)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Apperantly your not the only one... :nervous:
> 
> Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Update to Seized Skylines: Seven More Seized on the East Coast
> 
> Looks like the Florida Mad Plater did it to a few cars. Theres another thred on that page about an R34 and S15 getting siezed at the docks. Wors picture ever of a R34 being DRAGGED nose first by a car dolly.



the r34 and s15 that got seized was in cali,the guy who imported those cars live in cali.this car is one of his old cars he brought in before he got the r34`s and s15 seized


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

celm said:


> the r34 and s15 that got seized was in cali,the guy who imported those cars live in cali.this car is one of his old cars he brought in before he got the r34`s and s15 seized


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

are these being brought in by RIs? im concerned now about the legality of my "kit" car.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

MostH8D said:


> are these being brought in by RIs? im concerned now about the legality of my "kit" car.


You have reason to be nervous if your "kit" car consists of a majority of Nissan parts. There is very strict guidance on what constitutes a kit car...disassembling a car and putting it back together doesnt meet the rules.

It looks like this is the chickens coming home to roost, these gray market cars were dragging down the value of the legalized cars. I'll bet the guys with legalized Skylines arent unhappy about this at all, and who could blame them after spending big $$'s to get it done the right way!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jas3113 said:


> This really sucks for everyone. I know the guy in Florida titled a lot of guys who came back from the military after the M'rx drama. It'll really scuk big kahunas if their cars got seized after serving their country.


The law is the law, it doesnt matter if they served in the Military or not. When I bought my R34 in 2004 before moving to Germany I had hoped that there would be a legal way for me to get it to the States before 2008. Once I saw that wasnt happening I sold it. I'll bet alot of the guys crying about this are the same ones boasting about their cars all over the web. Wonder what the turnout will be next weekend at Cars and Coffee...:nervous:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

celm said:


> i didnt do this car


Have any of the cars you "did" ended up being confiscated? Have the Feds talked to you?


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

psd1 said:


> You have reason to be nervous if your "kit" car consists of a majority of Nissan parts. There is very strict guidance on what constitutes a kit car...disassembling a car and putting it back together doesnt meet the rules.
> 
> It looks like this is the chickens coming home to roost, these gray market cars were dragging down the value of the legalized cars. I'll bet the guys with legalized Skylines arent unhappy about this at all, and who could blame them after spending big $$'s to get it done the right way!


i didnt disassemble a car and import it as parts though. 

the shell was brought in as a rolling chassis, given a 17 digit US VIN then the parts were sourced from different places to make a whole GTR. i have documents. this should be legal. but im still nervous.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

NJShorerr said:


> You know who originally titled the car in Florida so that should add atleast one piece to the puzzle.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest posting names on the boards, but why not PM tyndago or jas3113 with the name. Together they know a lot of the owners in the US Skyline community. Maybe a little warning to the owners would/could be a good thing?
> 
> ...


Was your car federalized, or did it just have State tags? If it's the latter, be prepared for a knock at your door and a federal agent standing there with his hand out looking for some $$$.:bawling:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

psd1 said:


> The law is the law, it doesnt matter if they served in the Military or not. When I bought my R34 in 2004 before moving to Germany I had hoped that there would be a legal way for me to get it to the States before 2008. Once I saw that wasnt happening I sold it. I'll bet alot of the guys crying about this are the same ones boasting about their cars all over the web. Wonder what the turnout will be next weekend at Cars and Coffee...:nervous:


Absolutly right. The fact of the matter is, is no matter how hard we attempt to hide out cars the possibility of everything going tits up for anyone in the US is fairly high. You just have to remember that on a long enough time line the survival rate for everything drops to zero. If some of us here that have "kit" cars like myself can be carefull and not raise a bunch of suspition and just stay under the radar we may be able to survive with our cars. The Law is the Law and we have no hope to change in anytime soon, all we can do is wander through a forest of red tape and look for a clearing in wich to settle in untill the storm comes.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

MostH8D said:


> i didnt disassemble a car and import it as parts though.
> 
> the shell was brought in as a rolling chassis, given a 17 digit US VIN then the parts were sourced from different places to make a whole GTR. i have documents. this should be legal. but im still nervous.


From what I have read this doesnt meet the guidance for a "kit" car. It is good that you have a US VIN though, but I would be nervous as well...uke:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

lemme do some research and ill post it. i've read on the kit car thing...


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

Kit Car Policy | Importing Vehicles and Engines | US EPA


----------



## NJShorerr (Dec 11, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Was your car federalized, or did it just have State tags? If it's the latter, be prepared for a knock at your door and a federal agent standing there with his hand out looking for some $$$.:bawling:


Cant get blood from a stone! We will see how this all unfolds....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

NJShorerr said:


> Cant get blood from a stone! We will see how this all unfolds....


Nope, but they can put a lien on any real property that you do still own...or garnish wages. Remember, we're talking about the Feds here.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

here is more....

List of Rules and Regs for Skyline Importation - GTR Forums - Nissan Skyline GT-R Community


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Come over to Germany on an extended long...easy as pie to get it in here, plus it gets you to the 2015 mark!



That's my plan so far.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a source that told me that more cars were seized in Florida fairly recently. I also have some other conflicting information from other people. If what I am hearing is true, this is all because of tax issues at the Florida DMV. The cars values were understated, and someone got caught. Other agencies picked it up, and before you know it, cars are getting seized. 

If it is true about the taxes and DMV in Florida. There could be more than 100 cars seized. Its always about the money. Always.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

Spooled1.8 said:


> You might be able to bring it in through Kaizo if they are willing and everything would still be considered legit with their process....


Kaizo is sympathetic to what is going on right now. Knowing that, Please DO NOT call Kaizo Industries and ask to have your US based JDM vehicles status and paperwork "fixed". It is ILLEGAL. We have been receiving multiple phone calls from US based owners asking to "run their car through the Kaizo process". It doesn't work that way. Again we our sorry that we cannot help the situation, all we can do is work hard to ensure that there is a legal avenue for US based enthusiasts to obtain Unibodies exclusive to the JDM market.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

You CAN send it to Canada - 100%, anything that is 15 years or older is permitted in here.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

psd1 said:


> From what I have read this doesnt meet the guidance for a "kit" car. It is good that you have a US VIN though, but I would be nervous as well...uke:


Just having a VIN doesn't mean it's legal. However Kaiso is a manufacturer. They rebuild the rolling chassi to be DOT compliant. Importing such a car sans drivetrain with a legitimate MSO is perfectly legal. I'm worried, but not that worried. This is the same process Shelby Cobras/ Nobles go through. If they go after our Kaiso cars they will have to go after those cars too. So I wouldn't worry too much if you own a Kaiso car.

Kaiso's cars are... Kaiso cars.. They're not Nissans. They're not even Skylines. Just like RUF's and Gemballas aren't Porches.

Again. You need to be a manufacturer if you are bringing a chassi in and you want an MSO. You can't do it yourself. This is what happens because people want to cut corners. It takes money and effort, more so than these guys are doing.


----------



## SoupGTR (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, i'm a noob at all this federal stuff. But your seizure sheet says they had 10 days to seize the vehicle. is that from the date issued? that would make the last possible day to seize the vehicle the 31st of May. You said you got your visit on June 12th? Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Kaizo is sympathetic to what is going on right now. Knowing that, Please DO NOT call Kaizo Industries and ask to have your US based JDM vehicles status and paperwork "fixed". It is ILLEGAL. We have been receiving multiple phone calls from US based owners asking to "run their car through the Kaizo process". It doesn't work that way. Again we our sorry that we cannot help the situation, all we can do is work hard to ensure that there is a legal avenue for US based enthusiasts to obtain Unibodies exclusive to the JDM market.


I guess you don't know where Kismet lives, he lives in Korea, which means the car has never touched US soil, if he ever wanted to move back to the US, he could send it to your facilities in japan and have it done correct? Unless there's a diffferent excuse....


----------



## jay007 (Jun 13, 2008)

from what i hear the car/s came from "andre" hint the 34's x3 plus the s15, so essentially they have dug into his past of "shipping" and they are looking for those cars... and if has been titled great! they will find them and get them back! and that should be a lesson learned that dont buy sh!t if u dont know anything about it (i.e. the history or how it came to be here)! and as far as skyline king-larry he got his by claiming that they were "us returning cars" who knows? but they 'customs" asked him to return them to the port for export and so he did just that and they left the country and went to one of the sand countries " thus those are the 7 other cars-from what i hear! but never the less it sucks, to be a victim but its one of those things that u deal with cause 'someone lied to nhtsa' about lets add this and add that "for safety reasons" which in all reality they where just tryn to curb/control the market! lol and then they used an r33 to cover all the cars (r32 and r34) cmon who are u guys kidding? then they added a bar to the inside of the door "if u look. it looks nasty" and then they weld a seat bracket over the factory stuff, as IF THE FACTORY NISSAN STUFF WASNT GOOD ENOUGH, CMON ITS CALLED AMERICAN GREED!!!:GrowUp: But its all good, why? NISSAN IS SENDING the R35 and lets see if it gets crash tested? LMAO I bet it wont but look @ the stickers for gov ratings it'll say "not yet crash tested" but there is al this stink of "oh is it crash tested?? PLEASE and yeah i know the manufacture signs off sayn its in compliance and blah blah. CONSPIRACY LOL


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Spooled1.8 said:


> I guess you don't know where Kismet lives, he lives in Korea, which means the car has never touched US soil, if he ever wanted to move back to the US, he could send it to your facilities in japan and have it done correct? Unless there's a diffferent excuse....


The problem is that with all Kismet has done to and with his car, there is no guarantee that the chassi can be rebuilt to Kaiso and DOT's specifications. It will be extremely hard with an R32 since it is so old. Not to mention Kismet's engine and drive components will have to find another way to get to the US. Kaiso won't bring them in together.

@Jay007. You sound like you've mixed up the Motorex Story with this one. Only MotoRex used R33s for crash testing. A manufacturer can create a DOT compliant unibody with DOT glass and reinforcement. You also sound completely insane and quoting things without citing sources. Who lied to NHTSA? The R35 US model is crash rated and is slated for release.. There are cars at the ports arriving right now! What's wrong with you? Fracking conspiracy nuts. :flame:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's true, my car came directly from Japan, and registered in Korea. When it came in, the Korean DOT gave it a new 17 digit VIN. If I'm not mistaken, then VIN is what you'd find on Korean-made cars - Korea follows the US VIN code scheme.

IF I ever chose to try and get my car home, the easiest and most legal way would be to put it in my wife's name (who is not a US citizen), and have it brought in under the exemption for foreigners. That would last a year, but it would be a legal year.

Pulling my drivetrain and engine, crating, and sending it to my home in Michigan would be a piece of cake. Whether Kaizo could work their magic on my chassis, I don't know. R32s have serious side-intrusion issues - a right side broadside hit would be very bad for the driver.

Another possibility is that my car no longer is Japanese, it is technically a Korean car, with VIN and matching paperwork. But it would still need DOT work. And of course, once reassembled in the States, I could never register my car in like, California. You can SMELL my car from a block away, that's how bad the emissions are!! Every possible emissions control system on my car has been deleted


----------



## jay007 (Jun 13, 2008)

The J said:


> The problem is that with all Kismet has done to and with his car, there is no guarantee that the chassi can be rebuilt to Kaiso and DOT's specifications. It will be extremely hard with an R32 since it is so old. Not to mention Kismet's engine and drive components will have to find another way to get to the US. Kaiso won't bring them in together.
> 
> @Jay007. You sound like you've mixed up the Motorex Story with this one. Only MotoRex used R33s for crash testing. A manufacturer can create a DOT compliant unibody with DOT glass and reinforcement. You also sound completely insane and quoting things without citing sources. Who lied to NHTSA? The R35 US model is crash rated and is slated for release.. There are cars at the ports arriving right now! What's wrong with you? Fracking conspiracy nuts. :flame:




All u have to do is look @ the pics of the crash testing! its an R33 another reason why the resended there the 90-99 skylines its only R33 of a certain year 96-98! and im sure theres more the motorex story, like kidnapping, fraud, etc...... but thats neither here or there! the bottom line is motorex lied, thus u can only bring r33 and yes they still have to modified and incase if u were wondering u can find the modifications online, time had expired, so its no longer "kept a secret" and then theres the airbag garbage.


----------



## jay007 (Jun 13, 2008)

On July 25, Claus R. Graeter, president of Registered Importer Corporation (d/b/a Graycar Consultancy Corporation), Oxnard, CA, was sentenced in U.S. District Court in Santa Ana, CA to pay $13,000 in fines and restitution for making a false statement and for conspiracy in connection with the importation of luxury automobiles. As a NHTSA-approved Registered Importer (RI), Graeter allegedly imported vehicles (including Lotus Elises and BMW Smart Cars which were not manufactured to conform to United States safety or EPA emissions standards), and then registered them in various states using falsified NHTSA, U.S. Customs, and EPA forms.

The falsifications, including statements that the vehicles were for personal temporary use and would not be resold, permitted exemption from U.S. Customs duties and from DOT safety and EPA emission standards for a one-year period. Graeter subsequently resold the automobiles instead of converting them to meet U.S. safety and emissions standards, exporting the vehicles, or forfeiting them to the U.S. government, as required by DOT regulations. In December 2004, Graeter pled guilty to the felony charges of making a false statement and conspiracy in connection with four of the imported vehicles. NHTSA has initiated action to revoke Graeter’s RI designation. The investigation was conducted jointly with the EPA and DHS-ICE, with assistance from NHTSA.


----------



## jay007 (Jun 13, 2008)

at the end of the day, same problem same BS, so what do u DO?? maybe just vote in obama, talk to the brother and ask him to just cut out funding for NHTSA and some epa programs and everything will be ok, basically we the ppl are payn taxes to be told that we cant own anything, lmao think about it, hell the fed reserve is a private section, not controlled by gov so go figure? ah screw it ima just buy a honda "live longer and better on gas" LMAO


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

The J said:


> Just having a VIN doesn't mean it's legal. However Kaiso is a manufacturer. They rebuild the rolling chassi to be DOT compliant. Importing such a car sans drivetrain with a legitimate MSO is perfectly legal. I'm worried, but not that worried. This is the same process Shelby Cobras/ Nobles go through. If they go after our Kaiso cars they will have to go after those cars too. So I wouldn't worry too much if you own a Kaiso car.
> 
> Kaiso's cars are... Kaiso cars.. They're not Nissans. They're not even Skylines. Just like RUF's and Gemballas aren't Porches.
> 
> Again. You need to be a manufacturer if you are bringing a chassi in and you want an MSO. You can't do it yourself. This is what happens because people want to cut corners. It takes money and effort, more so than these guys are doing.



again, its not that im questioning the Kaizo process...just the nazis in dot/hls/nhtsa/epa...etc. how far will they take this? i have a substantial investment here like many others. anyhow im done. what happens happens, the kaizo people have assured me its all legal and im sticking with them on this. no more need to get worked up over it.


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry but why wouldnt you be allowed to store it in Canada. ? You could transfer it into someone elses name with a Bill of sale and they can register it. And you can get it in 7 years.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

G.T.R said:


> Sorry but why wouldnt you be allowed to store it in Canada. ? You could transfer it into someone elses name with a Bill of sale and they can register it. And you can get it in 7 years.


my customs lawyer says i cant do that because it is part of NAFTA. There is some law about you cant export non complying vehicles to another nafta country to comply with their standards. Its ridiculous but the law.


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

To be honest that is very strange because Ive seen people sell cars to U.S skyline enthusiasts. And here we dont have the 25 year rule its the 15 year rule and in ontario your car does not have to be DOT'd up and can pass as road legal with a safetey inspection and emissions test. 
Steve


----------



## edthemanjp (Aug 27, 2006)

jay007 said:


> On July 25, Claus R. Graeter, president of Registered Importer Corporation (d/b/a Graycar Consultancy Corporation), Oxnard, CA, was sentenced in U.S. District Court in Santa Ana, CA to pay $13,000 in fines and restitution for making a false statement and for conspiracy in connection with the importation of luxury automobiles. As a NHTSA-approved Registered Importer (RI), Graeter allegedly imported vehicles (including Lotus Elises and BMW Smart Cars which were not manufactured to conform to United States safety or EPA emissions standards), and then registered them in various states using falsified NHTSA, U.S. Customs, and EPA forms.
> 
> The falsifications, including statements that the vehicles were for personal temporary use and would not be resold, permitted exemption from U.S. Customs duties and from DOT safety and EPA emission standards for a one-year period. Graeter subsequently resold the automobiles instead of converting them to meet U.S. safety and emissions standards, exporting the vehicles, or forfeiting them to the U.S. government, as required by DOT regulations. In December 2004, Graeter pled guilty to the felony charges of making a false statement and conspiracy in connection with four of the imported vehicles. NHTSA has initiated action to revoke Graeter’s RI designation. The investigation was conducted jointly with the EPA and DHS-ICE, with assistance from NHTSA.


Jay I don't know why you bring this crap up here, not really related. Clause didn't license any vehicles, he just sat on them. I don't think you know the whole story on Graycars either. I know a good part of it, I and some others had to sue graycars to get our cars from him but he was supposed to do the EPA work for Motorex but myself and the others got caught in the middle and had to Sue Graycar to get our cars back even though our contract was with Motorex. Graycar at one time was an IHI and therefore able to do the EPA work but lost that license. 

Some people did something wrong and now its catching up and some other people are getting burned not cool.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Jay... Your first posts are spam/ triple posts/ and poorly thought out at that. You obviously know nothing if you think this has anything to do with MotoRex or Greycar. Your posts are laughable. I can barely read through every grammar error and run on sentence. Looks like a 5 year old wrote it. Everything you said regarding MotoRex is old news. We all knew that. I suspect you're some attention whoring troll from another forum that enjoys sounding smart. And judging from your last line you neither have nor are seriously interested in GT-R ownership nor enriching the GT-R community. Just.. stop. We know a lot more about this than you.

Anyway.... I'm confident Kaiso's cars are fine. They don't enter the country as Nissans or Skylines. They aren't registered and titled as such either. The government shouldn't come looking for a car they don't see as a potentially illegal vehicle. The MSO must be presented for a truly legit titling... Which Kaiso DOES do.  Certain Kaiso cars are even eligible for California smog exemption. A lot of siezed vehicles were brought in as whole cars as far as I've been seeing. MostH8ed, look at the MSO. It's all good. Kaiso makes no attempt to hide or sneak the car. It's a Kaiso kit car... and as Daryl himself says. It is.. what it is. If you don't have a copy of yours for your car I can show you mine. But yeah. I am confident. We will be fine. Look forward to meeting you. When we do hopefully this messy business will be behind us and people will start bringing them in legitimately. Until then we'll keep going to Cars and Coffee undeterred.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

just chatted via email with daryl.....im not worried at all now. he pointed out a few things that would make it hard for them to take the car away. like i said...its not the process that kaizo uses...just the possibility of this thing blowing up out of control and the feds seizing everything that isn't a mustang or camaro or challenger.

Kaizo is as legit as it gets and no kidnappings were involved! (re: motorex)

if you want a skyline...get a kaizo.


----------



## SoupGTR (Jun 14, 2008)

G.T.R said:


> To be honest that is very strange because Ive seen people sell cars to U.S skyline enthusiasts. And here we dont have the 25 year rule its the 15 year rule and in ontario your car does not have to be DOT'd up and can pass as road legal with a safetey inspection and emissions test.
> Steve


Some states have the 25 year rule and some have the 15 year rule. its not one federal law like here in canada. The states have their own governing bodies.

As per why he can't sell it up here is that it is a "Grey- Market" vehicle which is considered illegal in all NAFTA players. 

Thats how i understand it.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

SoupGTR said:


> Some states have the 25 year rule and some have the 15 year rule. its not one federal law like here in canada. The states have their own governing bodies.
> 
> As per why he can't sell it up here is that it is a "Grey- Market" vehicle which is considered illegal in all NAFTA players.
> 
> Thats how i understand it.


Quote your source for the 15-25 year rules.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

not true...federal...25 years..

Eligibility

read the paragraph


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

MostH8D said:


> just chatted via email with daryl.....im not worried at all now. he pointed out a few things that would make it hard for them to take the car away. like i said...its not the process that kaizo uses...just the possibility of this thing blowing up out of control and the feds seizing everything that isn't a mustang or camaro or challenger.
> 
> Kaizo is as legit as it gets and no kidnappings were involved! (re: motorex)
> 
> if you want a skyline...get a kaizo.


Ahhh, i didnt know that your car was a Kaizo. Even if the Feds came after it I believe that in the end you would be protected, you might not get to keep the car, but I think you would have a pretty good case to atleast get your $$ back from the company that sold it.

Kaizo must be pretty sure that their process is legal or I doubt that they would have e-mags like Edmunds posting stories.


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

ill see if i give mine to a friend in other country and just keep it there and then in 2018 ill get another R33. it sucks we should get thogueter and ask for an amesty or something like that since they gave it to all those millions of illegal immigrants im sure we could work something out. like a permit for use and posesion only for ourselfs, (you cant sell the car) .. ill be down for that, we should talk to a lawyer and work something out before we loose our cars...


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

so is this only for the 32's and 34's? from what you guys are saying the 33's are safe right?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

boostinvert said:


> so is this only for the 32's and 34's? from what you guys are saying the 33's are safe right?


From what i understand the agents telling me, some r33's (96-98) have "the ability to comply to US specs". When an RI imports the car, they have a certain time limit to get it to comply. A FOB r33 needs to be modified to comly with the federal laws, otherwise it is illegal. 
And apparently the r32s are "impossible" to comply, even though with the right amount of money, anything can be done. But it was considered impossible by the fed. government though. R34s i am assuming is in the same boat as the r32.


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

thomask(austin) said:


> From what i understand the agents telling me, some r33's (96-98) have "the ability to comply to US specs". When an RI imports the car, they have a certain time limit to get it to comply. A FOB r33 needs to be modified to comly with the federal laws, otherwise it is illegal.
> And apparently the r32s are "impossible" to comply, even though with the right amount of money, anything can be done. But it was considered impossible by the fed. government though. R34s i am assuming is in the same boat as the r32.


well i have a 98 so lets hope they did the proper stuff when it was brought over.


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

boostinvert said:


> well i have a 98 so lets hope they did the proper stuff when it was brought over.


well that would depend who brought it and how much it cost you.


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

EL MAMITO USMC said:


> well that would depend who brought it and how much it cost you.


this is true. i've had a few mishaps with the car and the police already, and was just hit by someone who ran a red light last night. and nothing has been said to me. so idk.


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

their is something i dont get completly you can import a non roling chasis and that is completly legal..

and what would happen if you buy the needed parts in the states and you assemble your own car.

because if customs belive that you are going to import a car chasis and not try to assemble a car for you , thats just plain stupid.

what they think we are going to do with it, use it as table decoration??????

but the thing is that we owners dont resell the cars we just want to keep it for personal use,


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

thomask(austin) said:


> I do know that someone in california imported it originally. Whether he got caught and had to tell the cops of every car he has ever sold and one of them was mine, hell i dont know. I didnt do anything for them to come after the car, but they stressed that this car was in no way legal to be IN the country. .


quoting my sources the names of the guys are

FL for Larry AKA "Skyline King"

CA for Franz, AKA Andre
these are the guys that are on the hit list.

also these cars where smmugled in the US they didnt pass customs. thats why they are after them
now if you got a car from these guys you migth want to be extra careful 11with your property, good luck to all


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

seriously...alot of you keep asking questions and questioning the process of importation. take some time to read those links and it will answer your questions. 

r33s are not all safe. there was a limited number that are legal in the US. says so on the NHTSA page. 

as far as kit cars...its all spelled out in the EPA page. just read up FFS.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EL MAMITO USMC said:


> quoting my sources the names of the guys are
> 
> FL for Larry AKA "Skyline King"
> 
> ...


Please provide some more info on the particulars of this...ha, if you have one of these cars they will find you once they put the screws to the guys that imported them.

Good luck all...whats is that, laughter I hear? Must be the folks that paid the extra cash to own a Motorex or Kaizo car as the value of their rides increases!!!


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

i really does suck that u guys arent allowed skylines in your country....


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Please provide some more info on the particulars of this...ha, if you have one of these cars they will find you once they put the screws to the guys that imported them.
> 
> Good luck all...whats is that, laughter I hear? Must be the folks that paid the extra cash to own a Motorex or Kaizo car as the value of their rides increases!!!


Yea, i think those motorex r32's that got grandfathered in are probably worth the most, the r33's probably arent too expensive to get modified to comply, and the kaizo r34s are worth a lot just cuz its so expensive to get them in the first place. Couldnt afford one of those. Plus in 6 years i wont really care, as long as i can re-import the r32. I have a 6 year project entering my garage now, a barnyard 240z that will be rb26 and wide body, but definitely a 4+ year job to keep me occupied until the gtr comes back home.

Thanks to all that have offered help with export, i am working up the balls to give my lawyer a $3k retainer to get the car released.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

dawgmode said:


> i really does suck that u guys arent allowed skylines in your country....


I do agree. You are so close, but they are legal there, doesnt make sense. I think they are one of the best "affordable" cars ever made.


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

from what i have just heard today. larry has been locked up(arrested) for about a week now. and they took like 26 more skylines that he has brought it.. it was told to me, that he is giving everyone up. he supposedly paid off some customs agents and dmv people too get cars in and shit like that. thats why theres a big problem. but like i said this is all told to me. i dont know for sure. just repeating what i was told.


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

lol dont want to get your cars taken away...send them to tha Bahamas for a while


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

boostinvert said:


> from what i have just heard today. larry has been locked up(arrested) for about a week now. and they took like 26 more skylines that he has brought it.. it was told to me, that he is giving everyone up. he supposedly paid off some customs agents and dmv people too get cars in and shit like that. thats why theres a big problem. but like i said this is all told to me. i dont know for sure. just repeating what i was told.


Hmmm, theres gotta be more info out there. Arrests are public information...what say you Sean? Someone should post up info on this...I think this thing is gonna get big, kinda like Motorex!!!

Damn I feel sorry for peeps that honestly thought that they had bought legal cars...for the guys that knew they werent legal or brought the cars in themeselves...hope you didnt spend too much $$$$!


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Hmmm, theres gotta be more info out there. Arrests are public information...what say you Sean? Someone should post up info on this...I think this thing is gonna get big, kinda like Motorex!!!
> 
> Damn I feel sorry for peeps that honestly thought that they had bought legal cars...for the guys that knew they werent legal or brought the cars in themeselves...hope you didnt spend too much $$$$!


thats how i feel. i bought mine thinking it was legal.. titled and registered doesnt mean legal i guess.... but from what ive been told cars brought over as parts and assembled are still ok and safe. but cars brought over as whole cars or under the radar are what they are after. now i could have been fed a load of bs. but thats what ive heard. i would really hate to see my car be taken. i have alot of work/time/money into it. someone will be paying if this happens. 

if i hear anything else i will post it up. but i do know someone with a 32 that claims customs has came to his house and ran the vin and it came back clear... again dont know how true this is.


----------



## celm (Dec 19, 2006)

boostinvert said:


> from what i have just heard today. larry has been locked up(arrested) for about a week now. and they took like 26 more skylines that he has brought it.. it was told to me, that he is giving everyone up. he supposedly paid off some customs agents and dmv people too get cars in and shit like that. thats why theres a big problem. but like i said this is all told to me. i dont know for sure. just repeating what i was told.



this is not true,this is just miss information


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

any word on thins happening to any other Skline owners??


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

cars assembled from parts would be a lot more difficult to track down - especially depending on how it was registered. According to Ohio law, you can take parts from several different cars and assemble them into a running vehicle. If the police sign off on the car as "roadworthy" then you are clear to title your car as a salvage car. However, you do need to document that your car is a mongrel of parts from several different cars. I believe the intent of this is to allow people to put together running cars from junkyards.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

celm said:


> this is not true,this is just miss information


Says you...if you think you have the Down low why not post it?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

now guys, lets not start arguing with each other. My intention for this post was to get some contacts in other countries to work out a deal to store the car for me. 
My car was illegally imported by someone other than me, and i am trying to find a LEGAL way to keep it, even though it is in another country. 
There is no way i am going to get the car back in my posession until it is 25 years old and it is re-imported.

Thanks to the contacts that have helped me out and i will be getting in contact with you all very soon as my lawyer starts the petition. For now, i might be closing the thread because it is getting off topic.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

thomask(austin) said:


> now guys, lets not start arguing with each other. My intention for this post was to get some contacts in other countries to work out a deal to store the car for me.
> My car was illegally imported by someone other than me, and i am trying to find a LEGAL way to keep it, even though it is in another country.
> There is no way i am going to get the car back in my posession until it is 25 years old and it is re-imported.
> 
> Thanks to the contacts that have helped me out and i will be getting in contact with you all very soon as my lawyer starts the petition. For now, i might be closing the thread because it is getting off topic.


Close it? Huh? How will you do that?

The fact is that there are many more folks being affected by this than you...whether its in the post or another, this discussion needs to take place.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Close it? Huh? How will you do that?
> 
> The fact is that there are many more folks being affected by this than you...whether its in the post or another, this discussion needs to take place.


moderators should be able to close it. I just thought this was getting off topic. Turning into another debate about legalities. 

I cant provide any proof of anyone elses car being taken. The agents i talked to do have intentions of getting more. Have NO idea what importer they are targeting besides the one who imported my car. 

I guess what i am saying is that the intent of the thread was to make some contacts, not really going into legal debates, etc. But if it turns into a collection of seized skylines thread, then so be it.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

thomask(austin) said:


> moderators should be able to close it. I just thought this was getting off topic. Turning into another debate about legalities.
> 
> I cant provide any proof of anyone elses car being taken. The agents i talked to do have intentions of getting more. Have NO idea what importer they are targeting besides the one who imported my car.
> 
> I guess what i am saying is that the intent of the thread was to make some contacts, not really going into legal debates, etc. But if it turns into a collection of seized skylines thread, then so be it.


Moderators can close it, but I doubt they will.

Is there any more info to share with the group on this? Are there any US GT-R sites with info? I generally visit this website as the blokes here seem to know their GT-R's...politics...not-so-much!!!:flame:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

freshalloy.com


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> freshalloy.com



what we do or look on this website


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EL MAMITO USMC said:


> what we do or look on this website


Yes... Seized!! - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

Kismet, you would have to talk to someone at Kaizo, but I don't know what the problem would be if you disassembled your Nissan R32 GT-R and shipped a chassis to Kaizo, and then had them strip it and rebuild it to a Kaizo R32 GT-R remanufactured unibody, and then shipped it to America and sold it to you. Maybe you would need to Sell it to a third party before it went to Japan, and you would have to Repurchase it like any other chassis from Kaizo. You could ship your drivetrain components into the USA as disassembled motor vehicle parts without worry, and later on, assemble them onto a kit car and title it as a kit car.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

SamuraiSam said:


> Kismet, you would have to talk to someone at Kaizo, but I don't know what the problem would be if you disassembled your Nissan R32 GT-R and shipped a chassis to Kaizo, and then had them strip it and rebuild it to a Kaizo R32 GT-R remanufactured unibody, and then shipped it to America and sold it to you. Maybe you would need to Sell it to a third party before it went to Japan, and you would have to Repurchase it like any other chassis from Kaizo. You could ship your drivetrain components into the USA as disassembled motor vehicle parts without worry, and later on, assemble them onto a kit car and title it as a kit car.



the problem is you cant do that. kaizo picks their chasis' not the customer. it may be a little different since you are already in japan but the question has been asked many times to kaizo and the answer was always the same. i think the reason they dont do that is right in your suggestion too. 

by keeping your components and shipping them to be used in your chasis is a round about way of circumventing the epa kit car rules which could cast doubt on the legitamacy of their operation.

never hurts to ask though.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

So where are we with the confiscated R32?


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

psd1 said:


> So where are we with the confiscated R32?


nowhere yet, im waiting on the Fines Penalties and Forfeitures office to give me my appeal packet so i can start the process of at least releasing it to me for export. Its probably just sitting in a fenced parking lot in the rain, hail and other elements while they charge me xxx dollars to store it.


----------



## celm (Dec 19, 2006)

thomask(austin) said:


> Its probably just sitting in a fenced parking lot in the rain, hail and other elements while they charge me xxx dollars to store it.


that sounds about right


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

MostH8D said:


> the problem is you cant do that. kaizo picks their chasis' not the customer. it may be a little different since you are already in japan but the question has been asked many times to kaizo and the answer was always the same. i think the reason they dont do that is right in your suggestion too.
> 
> by keeping your components and shipping them to be used in your chasis is a round about way of circumventing the epa kit car rules which could cast doubt on the legitamacy of their operation.
> 
> never hurts to ask though.


You bring up good points, thats why I was thinking that the parts may need to go to a third party at some point so it's not a Person A->Kaizo->Person A transaction. i understand completely - for someone whos illegal car is already in America, no freaking way. Owning that car legally out of country "should" or might be a different situation though, for kismetcaptain specifically.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

I know you love the car and have invested time and money in it. and probably have a tight bond with it. I know how you feel, I have owned 3 R32 GTRs and a GTST and I have one that is special and I would never want to give it up.

BUT

you need to be rational about this. exporting the car for 7 years only to try and re-import is not a wise idea. for starters there will be storage costs involved no matter how you do it. Plus the car needs to be regularly run, driven and maintained. All that costs money, and also means it will really need to be road registered wherever it is.

Also, don't forget laws change all the time. They may well scrap the 25yo exemption in a years time. Or they may switch it to 30yo etc. It's impossible to predict. In my own country (Australia) we had a similar thing happen. We used to have a 15yo exemption. When 2005 rolled around people started importing masses of 1990 model cars from japan of any make, and some models that were all ready on sale in aus. the australian government then froze the rule back to 1988 and it's now the 'pre 1988 rule'.

if the law were to change you may have spent thousands keeping your car only to have your hope of re-importing it dashed. also consider that your car may now be blacklisted and marked 'never to be released' by customs since it has been involved in criminal activity (not alleging you had any involvement). So you might re-import only to have it impounded again.

Your best bet is to find a buyer for it in either australia or new zealand or even the UK. In australia or NZ you should be able to get around $10K USD FOB if it is a nice expample. if you send it back to japan you should be able to get around $8 or $9K USD but you'll be up for a lot more costs than if you just export it to another country.

You have already spent $25K USD. Storage will run to at least $5K per year. plus maintenance and registration another $2K at least. To wait 7 years and re-import we are talking at least another $40K or so and don't forget the risk of damage or theft whilst it's in another country and out of your reach. both very real posibilities.

bottom line, sell it now for whatever you can. try and recoup the balance from the seller or importer if you can. or perhaps the government will give you your money back since you were essentially an innocent party, and they recovered your money from the seller. it should be returned to you as the victim.

I really feel for you mate, and I know it's going to hurt, but save yourself the hassles and huge costs and just sell it OS.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> Your best bet is to find a buyer for it in either australia or new zealand or even the UK. In australia or NZ you should be able to get around $10K USD FOB if it is a nice expample. if you send it back to japan you should be able to get around $8 or $9K USD but you'll be up for a lot more costs than if you just export it to another country.
> 
> bottom line, sell it now for whatever you can. try and recoup the balance from the seller or importer if you can. or perhaps the government will give you your money back since you were essentially an innocent party, and they recovered your money from the seller. it should be returned to you as the victim.
> 
> I really feel for you mate, and I know it's going to hurt, but save yourself the hassles and huge costs and just sell it OS.


I dont think Japan is an option since he doesnt have the Original DeReg doc.

The govt giving him $$ for buying an illegal product? Doubt it...

I feel for him to, your post was well thought out and I agree with your suggestions!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

psd1 said:


> The govt giving him $$ for buying an illegal product? Doubt it...


that is one way to look at it. another way to look at it is he was the victim of a con or scam. in that he bought a car that was purported to be legal, and had registration. how could he be expected to know all about the intricacies of federalizing cars etc? I really think it can be argued he is the victim here and the govt should be returning the money that was 'conned' from him since they have recovered it from the previous owner.

on the other hand you are right he could be accused of being negligent in not being diligent enough to get all the proper checks done. in which case they can just spout buyer beware at him and confiscate the car and money.

it's a tough call and best argued by his lawyers.

it's a shame he can't export to JP. I have exported many cars out of JP, but never brought any over. Not that you would get much for it anyway, and buy the time you pay agent fees, auction fees etc you are not exactly looking at a big windfall.

I really think australia or new zealand or the UK is the way to go.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> that is one way to look at it. another way to look at it is he was the victim of a con or scam. in that he bought a car that was purported to be legal, and had registration. how could he be expected to know all about the intricacies of federalizing cars etc? I really think it can be argued he is the victim here and the govt should be returning the money that was 'conned' from him since they have recovered it from the previous owner.
> 
> on the other hand you are right he could be accused of being negligent in not being diligent enough to get all the proper checks done. in which case they can just spout buyer beware at him and confiscate the car and money.
> 
> ...


thanks for your suggestions beer baron. I, too, have thought of this avenue and am considering it at this point. Although i am hoping to make a deal with someone overseas to store it for me for relatively cheap (hopefully less than $1000 per year). This person would take relative care of it, drive it, etc. It is a lot of risk, i do agree.
Although this doesnt take in account the other variables like law changes and re-import hassles. i spoke to some "in charge" people at our countries DOT and they communicated to me i should not have any problem re-importing it under the 25 year law (considering it doesnt change). 
Your opinion is a good valid point. And i was thinking of these 2 scenarios:

1) sell it now for around $10k, making gross loss of *$16k*, considering i spend about $1000 in other random costs.

2) pay to ship, store, and re-import ($10k at the least), making my total cost of the car in 2014 as *$36K*. Now in 2014 i could get one from canada for about $10k, making the loss around *$26k* PLUS the risk factor. I think i will look more into how much i could sell it for unless i can store it for free and ship it for dirt cheap.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> that is one way to look at it. another way to look at it is he was the victim of a con or scam. in that he bought a car that was purported to be legal, and had registration. how could he be expected to know all about the intricacies of federalizing cars etc? I really think it can be argued he is the victim here and the govt should be returning the money that was 'conned' from him since they have recovered it from the previous owner.
> 
> on the other hand you are right he could be accused of being negligent in not being diligent enough to get all the proper checks done. in which case they can just spout buyer beware at him and confiscate the car and money.
> 
> ...


Yea, he would have to have a private suit against the seller...the car is gone no matter what.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

still havent gotten my appeal paperwork from customs yet. Ill let everyone know the status of this as it unfolds.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright guys, nothing yet from customs, but i am still trying to find someone to help me out.

I am trying to talk to a few, but no one is responding, so i am trying to reach out more. 

Need help here!


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Ive not read the whole thread but had you considered storing it in Canada? Pretty close in retrospect and im sure you could register it here. Then store it and come up and use it yourself from time to time. If you really want to keep it that much.


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

binjoau said:


> Ive not read the whole thread but had you considered storing it in Canada? Pretty close in retrospect and im sure you could register it here. Then store it and come up and use it yourself from time to time. If you really want to keep it that much.


cant go directly to canada, it is part of NAFTA. I could take it to UK or whatever then go to canada.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

It still would be cheaper to go, uk then canada rather than Japan and store it on the other side of the world. You may even get to drive it then!!!


----------



## thomask(austin) (Jun 12, 2008)

binjoau said:


> It still would be cheaper to go, uk then canada rather than Japan and store it on the other side of the world. You may even get to drive it then!!!


oh yea, definitely not going to japan, i would need the original title, etc. I am open to anywhere, just am weighing what place is the best cost wise and who i can trust.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

why dont you get hold of tyeeimports in BC, they may be able to arrange something with you? Just a thought!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

wow maybe it's time to sell mine


----------



## blkelise111r (Sep 6, 2008)

i was about to purchase a 1990 gts-t... would it only be the gtr's that i would have to worry about being seized? i am very concerned as i dont want to waste hard earned money.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

andyneed4speed said:


> Homeland Security???? I know Skylines are fast but did they think you were going to fly it into a skyscaper? Perhaps it's the name?
> 
> Haven't these feckers got anything better to do?
> 
> By the way, I can vouch for Chaz_R33_GTR and his offer of storage - he's a genuine guy.


Usa is a police state now
They want to control us


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

blkelise111r said:


> i was about to purchase a 1990 gts-t... would it only be the gtr's that i would have to worry about being seized? i am very concerned as i dont want to waste hard earned money.


Some other cars were caught up not just GT-R's. You should be concerned with any non federally legal car.


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Some other cars were caught up not just GT-R's. You should be concerned with any non federally legal car.


tyndango pm sent


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm still here if you need help man! These guys are literally 15 minutes down the road, Moving Abroad, International Removals, Overseas removals - Arrowpak can help. | ARROWPAK INTERNATIONAL

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

